# The most incredibly lame classical music jokes



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

CountessAdele said:


> I found this list on a site simply called music jokes. Enjoy!
> **GLOSSARY OF MUSICAL TERMS**
> 
> ACCIDENTALS: Wrong notes
> ...


----------

